# hey guys



## Sketchaetchable (Aug 16, 2011)

Hey guys school has been keeping me hung up on some posts but i found some spare time right now in class to put up a post. I have done 1 or 2 drawings since and il add those to this thread when i get home.


----------



## Sketchaetchable (Aug 16, 2011)

here is one im going to call finished at-least for now


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Thats just cute! Nice job.


----------



## Sketchaetchable (Aug 16, 2011)

Thank you


----------

